# TT and risk of weight gain and other symptoms



## Shonkers73 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum and just wanted to ask a few of you in similar situations about your experience with thyroid medication.

I will be undergoing a TT later this year for a non toxic multinodular goitre. Apart from the pressure of the goitre, i am fairly symptomless. My concern is that i may be swapping relatively mild symptoms for some that are far more severe. Weight gain is a big worry for me with a strong history of diabetes in the family.

For those of you on thyroid medication, what can i expect? My surgeon makes out that there shouldn't be any major side effects but Id prefer to hear this from those at the cold front... If you know what i mean.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

In my opinion, the weight gain question is very much related to your doctor's post-surgical care.

If your doctor is only going to test TSH and if your doctor only considers medicating with levothyroxine, then the risk of weight gain and other symptoms would by higher.

If your doctor will test TSH with free t4 and free t3 and will consider prescribing medication with t3 in it, the risk of weight gain and other symptoms is rather low.

I will tell you that I gain 27 pounds after surgery because my doctor royally screwed up my meds. Once properly medicated, I lost that weight and am back to my pre-surgery weight. More importantly, I feel significantly better without a thyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome!!!

When you are on your thyroxine replacement, provided it is the right one for you and the right amount combined with a healthy diet (calories in, calories out) and moderate exercise, you should not gain weight.

I actually lost weight for which I was grateful!

Others will chime in when they can.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are properly medicated - meaning 3/4 of range for BOTH FT-4 and FT-3 you should not gain any weight.

If you hang around we can help you dial in your replacement dosage by looking at your labs


----------



## Shonkers73 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks so much for your feedback, everyone. I know of only one person who has had a TT and that was decades ago. It's great to know that there is a forum of supportive people out there willing to share their stories and help with others' recoveries.


----------

